Ask HN: Do you think HN should add support for smileys? - anandnair
======
phaemon
No, I prefer not to have a mess of colours and quite like the plain look.

What I _would_ like is better support for quoting text and code. Code
formatting is horribly broken, especially on mobile, and it seems like an easy
fix that wouldn't upset anyone.

------
seansta
My love (reasons for returning) toward HN content consumption comes from its
plain text simplicity.

Im trying to escape social emoji overuse found everywhere else these days.

------
gregmorton
Hell, no!

------
krapp
Yes, but only because of how much it would anger the humorless curmudgeons
here. ;)

------
sethammons
It already exists

:)

------
znpy
No. Unicode smileys are enough

Edit: ugh, HN filtered (1F60A)

~~~
anandnair
Yup, HN will filter Unicode chars

------
arthev
No :)

